# Power tariff revised in Delhi, hike by upto 22%. CM justifies this increase.



## Vyom (Sep 1, 2011)

There's a reason to be worry for all power downloaders out here!

*22 per Cent Hike in Electricity Tariff*



> As per the new rates, a domestic consumer will be charged Rs 3 per unit for first 200 units of power instead of current Rs 2.45.
> 
> The rate for per unit of power has been increased to Rs 4.80 from the current Rs 3.95 per unit for usages between next 200 unit to 400 unit while Rs 5.70 per unit will be charged instead of current Rs 4.65 for usages beyond 400 unit.



     
​


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 2, 2011)

Congress ka Haath aam aadmi ke Saath !
  MY name is Shiela ..shiela ka bizli ka jhatka.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh dear God !


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 2, 2011)

Privatization and Corruption is responsible for this hike and other inflations .
Govt. should have moral courage to address the needs of public at large ....


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2011)

I am doomed.  Really need to switch off lights and fans every second I step out of my room.


----------



## hellknight (Sep 2, 2011)

I really pity all you guys who live in plains.. really.. it's 80p upto 150 units here, 90p from 150-300 & Re. 1 after that..


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 2, 2011)

These guys are responsible for hikes


----------



## Vyom (Sep 2, 2011)

@hellknight: Where do you live?


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2011)

Those power fares are ultra cheap! Whoa man! But I guess people don't consume as much over there. Industries clutter big cities and Delhi purchases power from several other states. So a hike was inevitable.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 2, 2011)

Krow said:


> Those power fares are ultra cheap! Whoa man! But I guess people don't consume as much over there. Industries clutter big cities and Delhi purchases power from several other states. So a hike was inevitable.



Govt. has categorized connections like industrial n home so hike can't be said to b inevitable.

Sheer case of policy failure !


In my State For 1-100 Units p.m.Rs 2.25/KWH
For 101-200 Units p.m. Rs 2.50/KWH
For remaining Units p.m.Rs 2.80/KWH


----------



## hellknight (Sep 2, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> @hellknight: Where do you live?



Himachal


----------

